# My new Lathe



## las3r (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys i found this on CL near me and i decided to get it till i find a bigger one i like 
please post any comments about it ect..........


its a Grizzly G4000 paid 500.00 with extra tools,steady rest,movable stand and more


----------



## las3r (Apr 10, 2012)

reserved for more pics


----------



## StrikerDown (Apr 11, 2012)

That looks almost new, and less than half of what a new one would cost. Nice find.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 11, 2012)

StrikerDown said:


> That looks almost new, and less than half of what a new one would cost. Nice find.




+1!!
That looks to be in great condition!
I have a similar model that I bought on CL for $380, but I had to spend some time cleaning it up and ended up just stripping it down for a total update and new paint. Your's looks to be almost new! 
It doesn't get used as much since the PM 1127LB-VF came, but its nice to have available for when I need to do smaller work.
Happy for you! Always nice to get more tools! looking forward to seeing what you make with it!


----------



## Chicago X (Apr 11, 2012)

That looks like a nicer version of my dirty red HF 9x20 !!!

Excellent price on a nice machine.


----------



## precisionworks (Apr 11, 2012)

That's the cleanest used lathe I've ever seen. Great price & you'll get your money back when it's time to move up in size.


----------



## wquiles (Apr 11, 2012)

precisionworks said:


> That's the cleanest used lathe I've ever seen. Great price & you'll get your money back when it's time to move up in size.


+1



Congrats on the bigger and (almost NEW) lathe 

Will


----------



## las3r (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys I agree it is very nice and clean now I have to get some better tools besides that china crap  and a bullnose for my mags, Any source to a decent one ?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats! What a steal! Time to have fun!


----------



## las3r (Apr 11, 2012)

From latheinserts.com or another site what size Shank should I get for my lathe ? Looking to spend around 80 to 100 for some tooling To get me started because the tools I have now cut like crap


----------



## wquiles (Apr 11, 2012)

las3r said:


> From latheinserts.com or another site what size Shank should I get for my lathe ? Looking to spend around 80 to 100 for some tooling To get me started because the tools I have now cut like crap



The size of the shank is proportional to the size of the tool post. I would imagine that you can use an AXA size tool post in your lathe, so as such, most of the tool holders will hold a 1/2" shank tool.

To get started (once you get the wedge type Phase II tool post), I recommend the following Phase II holders (I just got mine in 3/4" shank, and they are AWESOME):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-PHASE-II-INDEXABLE-CARBIDE-TURNING-TOOL-SET-252-103-1-2-SHANK-5-TOOLS-TCMT-/230757740238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ba3baece#ht_2790wt_1165

Since that kit comes with inserts for steel, the next thing to get are the TCMT 32.51 inserts from Sanvik in their H10 (for Aluminum) 

I am tied up right now, but I will try to post mine later today/tomorrow at the latest.

Will


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2012)

Wait, so what happened to the Logan, you did not end up getting it? That Logan looked very nice, nicer than any American machine I've ever seen for sale around here at that good of a price.


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 11, 2012)

That's the same as my 9x20. It will use 1/2 inch shanks with the stock toolpost. You may need to place a thin shim to get the cutting tip exactly on center.

Daniel


----------



## las3r (Apr 12, 2012)

darkzero said:


> Wait, so what happened to the Logan, you did not end up getting it? That Logan looked very nice, nicer than any American machine I've ever seen for sale around here at that good of a price.




The guy keeped changing his mind, one day he says come and get it the next 30 min he don't want to sell so that's why I got this one for now


----------



## las3r (Apr 12, 2012)

gadget_lover said:


> That's the same as my 9x20. It will use 1/2 inch shanks with the stock toolpost. You may need to place a thin shim to get the cutting tip exactly on center.
> 
> Daniel




Thanks Daniel I'll use the stock tool post for now and see how this lathe works out for me, I don't want to spend a lot on it if I'm going to upgrade


----------



## wquiles (Apr 12, 2012)

las3r said:


> From latheinserts.com or another site what size Shank should I get for my lathe ? Looking to spend around 80 to 100 for some tooling To get me started because the tools I have now cut like crap



Sorry for the delay. Here are the Phase II lathe tools I mentioned, but in 3/4" shank, with the "very" sharp and awesome H10 Aluminum inserts:











Will


----------



## las3r (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome where did u buy the H10 inserts? And I'm still searching for the phase II tool post holder that might fit my lathe


----------



## wquiles (Apr 13, 2012)

Ebay - where else? :devil:

You just have to wait for them


----------



## las3r (Apr 13, 2012)

Haha I should have known  And just to make sure any phase II tool post will work just as long as the tool fits correct


----------



## wquiles (Apr 13, 2012)

las3r said:


> Haha I should have known  And just to make sure any phase II tool post will work just as long as the tool fits correct



As long as you stay within the family/size, all brands are interchangeable. So if the tool post is AXA size (as I think it should be for your size lathe), then just make sure your tool holders are AXA size 

My 12x uses BXA (although technically you "could" use an AXA size, which I think is a mistake), and Barry's larger lathe uses CXA.

Will


----------



## las3r (Apr 13, 2012)

i was doing some research on the phase II post holder and i see i have to do some mods to it and on my lathe ?

then i came across this 

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?view=classic&ProductID=2280 

and i see they sell some what of a kit for it, it will be close to a $200 mod unless i wait and see if i can pick up a used phase II


----------



## Chicago X (Apr 13, 2012)

I have that kit, and it's worth every penny.


----------



## moderator007 (Apr 13, 2012)

I got the modded cross slide from littlemachineshop and got the AXA QCTP from CDCO Machinery for the 8X14 and also purchased a few extra tool holders. For a considerable savings. I think there the same QCTP. The part numbers on the tool holders are the same as the CDCO tool holders. This I think is all you need to except the AXA QCTP on a 9x20 or 9x19 according to LMS. Chicago X would probably now for sure. Then you can purchase the Tool post where ever.


----------



## las3r (Apr 14, 2012)

Chicago X what lathe do u own if u don't mind me asking........

So all I would need is the QCTP,and http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?criteria4=1881,1777


or would this be a ok set up and save little $$


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Chang...2?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item3cc4fdeafewith

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phase-II-Se...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cfc9bfa8


----------



## moderator007 (Apr 14, 2012)

Laser3r, I believe all you need is this to mount a AXA QCTP. My 8x14 had to have a cut down compound slide (lowers the QCTP) to get the tool height right for the 1/2" tools with larger AXA QCTP. With out it you could never get the tool to center on the work piece, it would always be above center. I dont think you need a modded compound slide just the stud adapter. The link with the compound slide's you gave above are for the mini lathes (7x10,12,14).

LMS says for the 9x19 or 9x20 stud adapter 
"Makes AXA QCTP a bolt-on accessory for 9x20 lathes"
"Threads over standard toolpost stud"
"This tool post mount in internally threaded M8 to thread over the standard tool post mounting stud on a 9x19 or 9x20 lathe. The eternal thread mates with the nut furnished with our AXA quick change tool post. The outside thread is 9/16-18. The inside thread is M8-1.25. The post is 3.5" long."
My CDCO QCTP uses the same 9/16-18 thread.


----------



## las3r (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks good in my book saves me another 30.00 if had to buy the slide, Another ??? would these be a good tool post to get 

[url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Change...item3cc4fdeafe

[/URL]with

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Phase-II-Ser...item19cfc9bfa8


----------



## gadget_lover (Apr 14, 2012)

las3r said:


> Chicago X what lathe do u own if u don't mind me asking........
> 
> So all I would need is the QCTP,and http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?criteria4=1881,1777
> 
> ...



The VERY best thing you can do when you are starting out is to keep in mind that the advise you get is often valid for very specific conditions. When a person tells you to get this part with that adapter for this lathe, it's implied that if you change any of the three (part, adapter or lathe) the validity of the suggestion is in doubt. Yes, you should get an AXA sized tool post or smaller for that size lathe. 

When you try to save money by buying a different part you may end up with a combination of parts that are no longer valid. This is especially true when you buy based on name ("phase II") vs model ("Phase II AXA piston style"). Any purchase that does not include model specs is ill advised. Why? Because a picture of a 100 pound tool post for a 20 foot long lathe looks just like the 5 pound one for your 2 foot lathe.

You can use the lathe just like it is now, with the minor hassle of re aligning the bits each time you change from turning to boring. You can mount a turning and facing tool in that 4 way post and never remove them except to sharpen them. ... Or you can buy a QCTP to replace it, but you are best off finding a package that is designed to go with the lathe. It should include holders and mounting hardware.

I've been spoiled by the QCTP on my 7x12 lathe, My 7x12 has about 16 tool holders that are loaded with all the bits that I may need to use. Because I am spoiled I upgraded my 9x20 immediately. Rather than the LMS adapter for for the mounting stud I simply pressed out the original tool post mounting stud, opened the hole with a drill to the right size for 9/16-18 thread and tapped it. I have a set of taps and a drill press so that was not a big process. I little Loktite and I was good to go.

If you do not yet have the skills to do this, then I suggest that you play around with the lathe "as is" for a bit, learning some of the basic ideas and procedures before investing a lot in expensive tooling and tool holders. A QCTP for a beginner is nice, but you still have to adjust all the tool holders and you need to know what you are doing. It gets expensive to have a tool holder for every tool, and if you have only the normal 5 tool holders that come with a QCTP you will still have to re-align the tool each time you swap a new one into the holder.

The REAL advantage to a QCTP is that it makes it more likely that you will use the right tool for the job at hand. You are less likely to use a roughing tool for a finishing pass if changing the tool is a 10 second operation instead of a 1 minute operation.

When you decide that you want to take the plunge and get a QCTP, I can look up what I bought for mine and send you the info, along with any help you might need setting it up. I believe mine was this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-12-WEDGE-...5?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item45f3603f8b which is only $130 plus shipping. If not the same it is functionally identical. 

Daniel


----------



## Chicago X (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^Great advice above. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The post adapter linked is the correct one for the 9x20s.


----------



## 350xfire (Apr 14, 2012)

I have the tool post for that lathe in my garage collecting dust. It's a Phase II AXA that I never had a chance to install. Let me know if you are interested. I am sure we can work something out.


----------



## las3r (Apr 14, 2012)

350xfire PM sent


----------

